# Honda HRR216 mower drive question



## luciferX

Maybe wrong forum, let me know. Got lots of help here on the gcv160 engine and that is now fine. The problem now is that after a few minutes used, the self propelled drive doesn't move. Yes, the drive engage cable seems tight. The engine doesn't sound like it is bogging down so I have to think it is slipping or just not engaging.

Belt tensioner, clutch, etc? Does anyone have a breakdown of what is used on a Honda and how it all works? I have manuals on the engine but nothing on the gearbox. I was hesitant to just open it in case there is a gasket or seal.

I will tackle it but it would be nice to get a clue first.

As a bonus question, is there any way to retrofit the 3 speed system on my mower that only came with a single speed drive? I would just like to walk faster.

Thanks!


----------



## 30yearTech

Need the complete model and serial number from your mower and can look up and see if there are any parts available for your transmission. Many of the Honda mower transmission are just remove and replace with no repair parts available. There may be a possibility of installing a three speed unit in your mower.


----------



## luciferX

*mower specs*

The mower is an HRR2162SDA-DE s/n MZCG-6979144 I think. That is
what I wrote down last time I looked.


----------



## 30yearTech

I could not locate a 3 speed transmission for your mower, and they do not show any replacement parts available for your transmission either. The complete transmission shows to be 48.65 from jacks small engine.


----------



## RKDOC

Honda does not show a breakdown of the transmission. It is just replaced as a complete unit. Part # for a single speed is 20001-VG4-D02. Part # for a three speed trans is 06200-VG4-D00. If you were to put a three speed trans in it you would also need the shift control linkage and cable.

Good luck.


----------



## 30yearTech

Well the part numbers I came up with are different then what RKDOC is showing, I looked it up again and I was looking at the wrong serial number range, but I can't find a breakdown with the serial number you have listed. 

RKDOC, did you find the serial number break down for the model number listed?
The transmissions I found listed used a screw tensioner for the belt, and the transmissions you listed show a spring tensioner, but again I could not find a listing for the specific serial number listed.


----------



## RKDOC

You are right 30 year. I clicked on the wrong line when looking up the parts. Sorry!! That serial number does not come up exactly. I was selecting the HRR216 SDA. It just shows the single speeed trans.


----------



## DaveGDeG!$

1. I know it's ten years later but I used your crankshaft replacement instructions and wanted to reciprocate. 
2 Don't waste your time on a 3 speed, I have both and always mow in 2nd which is almost the same ratio as the single. 3 is too fast to mow and still cut well, and for real thick stuff I just pull in the clutch and hand push it thru those spots rather than downshifting to 1st.
3. even though they say you can't repair these transmissions you can, mine wouldn't mover anymore, opened it up, it was dry. the thrust bearings (like flatwashers with rollerbearings in them, with flatwashers on either side for races) were completely gone on the end of the shaft the cluth is on. Measured the one on the other end of the shaft, covered it to metric and ordered a set on amazon. The description was Thrust Needle Roller Bearing 12x26x4 Thrust Bearings VXB Brand. I filled it about a third full with lithium grease. has been working great for a year.


----------

